# R Value Rating Of Outback Fifth Wheels?



## Bob Sodeman (Oct 31, 2006)

We are considering buying a 31FQBHS or similar Outback fifth wheel but have not been able to find the R value rating in the warranty info posted on the manufacturers website. Does anyone know what the R value ratings are for the wall, ceiling and floors?

Thank you in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not as much as you would want.

The side walls are only 1.5 inches, with solid foam insulation.

The roof and floor have about 3" of fiberglass and the front has maybe 1.5" of fiberglass.

That said are you looking for cool in the summer or warm in the winter as you do not say where you are from??


----------



## Bob Sodeman (Oct 31, 2006)

We are in Abilene, so we need both cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I, too, was pretty curious about this, and found this link about recommended insulation, that also states that R-value on foam insulation is from R-4 to R-6.5 per inch. 
I was SHOCKED to see the R-value recommendations for the area I live in and what contractors actually customarily use!! For instance, R-30 is customary for attic, and they recommend R-49 for our area!! Looks like more money will go towards insulation on the next house I have!!
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/consumer/tips/insulation.html
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Bob Sodeman!*









Can't help you with the actual 'R' value, but it will not be very high. I don't think any RV you find is going to be all that high for the simple reason that the designers can't afford the space that would be lost to the thicker wall that a high 'R' value would require. These things are all about packaging, and even a couple of extra inches of wall thickness is a huge hit to livable space when you can only be eight feet wide to start with!

That said, the furnaces are pretty strong and have been able to keep us more than toasty in the coldest weather we have camped in (around freezing). Also, at least in this neck of the woods, the A/C is more than capable. Your cooling requirements will be a good bit more extreme than ours though, so I will defer to some of the Outbackers that live more in your area on that one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Go to Keystone's web side and see the Cougar, Laredo. They quote R-Values and I couldn't imagine the construction is that much different .

Mike C


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I can attest to the fact that the R value is not very high. We didn't have mcuh problems with the heat last summer, but you will want to close the blinds on the sunny side to keep out the heat. As far as camping in the cold, we went camping 2 weekends ago and it got down in the low 30's and we could feel the cold sepping in from the sidewalls and windows. Again, closing the blinds at night helped, but it did take a LOT of propane over the 3 nights. Also the heat didn't get up to the bedroom as well as it did in the lower part of the camper. We ended up buying a cheap ceramic heater and used it in the bedroom to heat it up and save our gas since we were getting the electricity for free with the camper fee. If you want a 3 1/2 season camper, you will have to pay twice as much for the 5er than with the Outback. Top of the line Fleetwood only has R-7, so most campers are not very well insulated. A big RV unit has 6 1/2" of foam in the ceiling and 3 1/2" in the walls, so are much better insulated and usable in colder weather. As said above, the OB only had about 1 1/2" in the sidewall and about 3" in the ceiling.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Bob,

Told you'd get a bunch of answers in the forums. As far as how it works....we spent a week in the Outer Banks this summer, in August...and the AC kept things comfortable.

On the flip side, we were in the White Mountains of New Hampshire a few weeks ago, and woke up to a frost 2 of the mornings, and while there was a chill near the windows, my wife and I were comfortable.

I agree with others, to get anything better, your going to spend a good bit more. I have heard from several owners of Outback 5'ers though of insufficient airflow through the heat ducts up to the master bedroom.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Go to Keystone's web side and see the Cougar, Laredo. They quote R-Values and I couldn't imagine the construction is that much different .
> 
> Mike C


Good thinking Mike
at least it's a ball room figure

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not know much about the R values however;

The outback is cool in the summer and toasty in the fall.

Thor


----------

